# what type do you use?



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondered what type everyone was going out in the field with and your favorite load. 

This is not meant to be the in-line vs. traditional debate. :mrgreen: 

I say to each his own. No tag for me this year, letting my son try his hand at it. He will be using his grandpa's Thompson .54 with PRB.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be going out with the CVA firebolt ultramag with 100gr. pyrodex and 295gr. powerbelt bullets........pulled the red dot scope off this year and going back to the tru-glo open sights. I can't wait till the 26th..... *()*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well with my username what it is, it would be no surprise to anyone to know that I use a Hawken 50 cal with a 1 in 72 twist and shoot patched round balls with 90 graind of triple f powder.
I have had this gun for over 30 years.
I added a Green Mountain barrel shortly after I got the gun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I just bought my first ML rifle. I bought a used rifle from my brother-in-law that he has used to take several fine bucks and bulls with, including a 370 B&C bull two years ago (he was willing to part with it after getting a new Thompson Omega). It is an inline Remington 700 ML. It shoots very well from what I have seen so far, and it has a red-dot scope on it which I plan to remove eventually. I like the idea of the ML hunt being a more "traditional" hunt so I am at least going to hunt with open sights. Some day I would like to get a Hawken. My favorite movie is "Jeremiah Johnson" and I would love to kill an elk with a .50 caliber Hawken like in the movie (except without hiding behind a horse :wink: ).


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

you can't go wrong with the remington 700 ml IMO. i love that gun it has preformed very well for me "when i remember to put a cap on it" long story but a good one. enjoy the upcoming hunt.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Well with my username what it is, it would be no surprise to anyone to know that I use a Hawken 50 cal with a 1 in 72 twist and shoot patched round balls with 90 graind of triple f powder.
> I have had this gun for over 30 years.
> I added a Green Mountain barrel shortly after I got the gun.


Simplicity in all its glory, why mess with it, I agree, basically a Cannon, pure,simple effective.


----------



## imadogman (Sep 11, 2007)

I shoot both inline and percussion...and I want to build a 32 or 36 cal flintlock fer shootin squirrels...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

TC Renegade in 54 cal. I have been stuffing it with 90 gr. of blackpowder and topping the load with a Hornady Great Plains bullet, hollow point/hollow base. Done quite well over the years filling the freezer. I've said in another thread I'm going to increase my charge to 105 gr. and zero it at 100 yds., I'll let you all know how that new formula works.


----------



## ol'mosshorns (Sep 17, 2007)

All three man!  

Its all about the smoke!


----------



## uinta (Oct 8, 2007)

I use a flintlock with open sights. How can life get any better thanks.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot a 50 caliber Remington 700 with a red dot scope. I love it. It is a shooter. It killed a 30" buck this year that scored 200+. It is a very reliable gun.

I like the line of when Jerimiah finds Hatchet Jacks gun frozen to Jack with a note attached. "It kilt the bar that kilt me."


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

I also have a Thompson .54 cal Renegade and use the Hornady 390 gr Great Plains bullet with 110 grains of Pyrodex. I used it on an elk last week and it worked great.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

TC Pro Hunter .50 120 grains loose, 250 grain Hornady SST.

TC System 1 .50 100 grains loose, 250 gr Hornady SST.

TC hawkins style .54 90 grains loose, 350 conical.

Those are my poisons.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

ALL THREE Love them smokepoles all number one in my book! Cant wait till the hunt!
1. TC Scout carbine- 50 cal 
1. TC ENCORE-50cal
1. TC Hawken( cap lock)-50cal
1. Tc Hawken (flintlock)-50cal
1.Lyman 54 cap lock


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be using a inline when i get one. hopefuly for x-mas.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I have three M/L rifles. All were built from kits. Next I want a double barrel M/L shotgun, but I cant find a kit under $400.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I forgot to mention that they are all traditional caplocks. The kind real M/L hunters use. :wink:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

*Traditional only here!* Poor inliners are missing out on a whole world of shooting fun.

Lyman .54 GPR caplock. 90gr FFFg Goex - 0.016" patch and a 0.535" round lead ball! _O\


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Traditions .50 Hawken cap lock and a Winchester .50 in-line. The cap lock is more fun, but the in-line more reliable. Guess which one I hunt with.  I also have a Traditions .50 pistol, also fun to shoot. That was a kit.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I purchased a knight revolution back when they first came out and it was a great dissapointment it has had nothing but problems and it took 2 years before they finally fixed it. I have really liked the thumbhole omega that I replaced it with I wish I had gone that route to begin with.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I hunt with a traditional 58cal. My dad custom built it for me.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

In line, Omega thumbhole version!!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Omega


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Encore


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

deadicatedweim said:


> I purchased a knight revolution back when they first came out and it was a great dissapointment it has had nothing but problems and it took 2 years before they finally fixed it. I have really liked the thumbhole omega that I replaced it with I wish I had gone that route to begin with.


What kind of problems have you had with it? I have heard a few people that had problems with the gun, I bought mine right after they came out and I really like it. Dead on right out of the box.


----------



## trade rifle (Jun 26, 2008)

i use a lyman trade rifle 54 cal.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I just bought a Lyman trades rifle Iam leaning more to the traditional side now. I have a t/c omega for sale anyone?


----------

